# Who makes the band saw that bolts to a Chainsaw?



## GeeVee (May 17, 2022)

Saw the device on the tv show Port Protection. A band saw attached to a big stihl. Who makes them, and whats the skinny on how well they work?

TIA. 

GV


----------



## Bill G (May 17, 2022)

I believe you are talking about a Ripsaw bandsaw mill. I have one I have never used. I am not sure they are made anymore as they were very expensive compared to a traditional chain saw mill


----------



## GeeVee (May 17, 2022)

Can i ask why you never used it? And, if you want to get off of yours?


----------



## GeeVee (May 17, 2022)

Bill G said:


> I believe you are talking about a Ripsaw bandsaw mill. I have one I have never used. I am not sure they are made anymore as they were very expensive compared to a traditional chain saw mill


Can i ask why you never used it? And, if you want to get off of yours?


----------



## scottr (May 17, 2022)

GeeVee said:


> Saw the device on the tv show Port Protection. A band saw attached to a big stihl. Who makes them, and whats the skinny on how well they work?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> GV



Jonsered also made a bandmill powered by a chainsaw engine .
The Ripsaw mill is not manufactured now . It used small 10" diameter band wheels and a 3 tooth per inch blade .


----------



## Bill G (May 17, 2022)

GeeVee said:


> Can i ask why you never used it? And, if you want to get off of yours?


I have a huge amount of tools and equipment that I have never used nor will ever use. Some of which is more about the story of getting it or the story of the former owner. The ripsaw has both and I will get into it later if you are interested. Right now I need to go inspect some welds


----------



## Philbert (May 17, 2022)

Interesting. . . 



Philbert


----------



## Bill G (May 17, 2022)

That is the one


----------



## BobL (May 17, 2022)

My cousins in Italy use few of these types of saws. They have an automated Hundeger Mill, timber billets in one side and house roofs and frames out the other side. When there's "problems" some are corrected with these saws. 99% of problems are the fault of the programmer not the mill.


----------



## BIG JAKE (May 27, 2022)

I had and used Ripsaw driven by an 039. Plenty of power. They are a quality piece and work well if tuned and set up properly, but not so hot for turning logs into cants. I eventually sold mine and built my own bandsaw mill. I did use a granberg mill on an 066 prior to that. I ripped the header for my porch using the ripsaw they are very fast at slicing cants with almost no waste. I milled the 8x8” posts with my Granberg mill. The rafters are Douglas fir and remain straight to this day.


----------



## redpowerd (Jun 9, 2022)

I would think this would be a more efficient use of power over a chain that was never designed to rip.


----------



## scottr (Jun 14, 2022)

redpowerd said:


> I would think this would be a more efficient use of power over a chain that was never designed to rip.



Redpowerd , my ripsaw with a 044 engine was advertised to cut 9' per minute in hardwood and 12' per minute in softwood . The maximum width of cut is 14" and maximum depth of cut is 9" .


----------



## Bill G (Jun 14, 2022)

How well does it perform as compared to what was advertised. I still have not tried mine and am wondering. That speed sounds good to me


----------



## scottr (Jun 14, 2022)

I have not clocked it but would say that advertised speed was conservative . My ripsaw was built in woburn mass back in 1996 .


----------



## Bill G (Jun 14, 2022)

scottr said:


> I have not clocked it but would say that advertised speed was conservative . My ripsaw was built in woburn mass back in 1996 .


Well I would say if it is rolling at that speed you are doing quite well. If I ever get mine going I hope it cuts that good


----------



## scottr (Jun 14, 2022)

Bill G said:


> Well I would say if it is rolling at that speed you are doing quite well. If I ever get mine going I hope it cuts that good


Bill remember that when tightening the band tension to make sure that it is not so tight as to rob saw horse power (the band wheels are only 10" diameter) . Also a flim of bar & chain oil on the band teeth will help . 
Scott


----------



## Bill G (Jun 14, 2022)

Who do you buy your blades from and how long do they last. I know the question about how long they last is pretty stupid as it is 100% variable but just wondering


----------



## scottr (Jun 14, 2022)

The last blades (2) I bought were from Hakansson Industries , South Elgin , IL. When I bought my mill it was supplied with 2 blades and I bought 3 extra . I have not ran the Hakansson blades . They are suppose to be the same silicone steel 3 tpi ,3/4" wide , .025" thick blade . 
I never kept track of linear feet cut per blade .
I do remember reading a blog from the guy that developed the turner mill about only getting 300' per band with his ripsaw and the woodmizer high cost being the reason to develop his mill . 

I believe the ripsaw best use is for resawing or slabbing a cant .


----------



## j123 (Jun 15, 2022)

Yes, a Ripsaw is best for slabbing a cant given the 14" max width. The biggest issue is keeping the cut flat since it is the guide for the next slab. Any issue and it gets magnified as you get lower in the cant. It's hard to get the cut started perfectly. With a large chainsaw saw it's unbalanced, too heavy on the saw end. I hung weights on the opposite end to try to balance it. Uses way less fuel than a regular chainsaw mill Last summer I cut 8 slabs on a pine log before refueling. I refuel every slab with a regular chainsaw mill to not run out of gas in the middle of a cut. I think it works best on a 3 sided cant so there's no dirty bark to dull the blade. Last time I used it I was cutting a 2 sided cant and hit something. Goodbye to that blade.


----------



## JD Guy (Jun 15, 2022)

Following....very interesting


----------



## j123 (Jun 15, 2022)

scottr said:


> The last blades (2) I bought were from Hakansson Industries , South Elgin , IL. When I bought my mill it was supplied with 2 blades and I bought 3 extra . I have not ran the Hakansson blades . They are suppose to be the same silicone steel 3 tpi ,3/4" wide , .025" thick blade .


Do you know the length of the blade? I bought a bunch of blades when I first bought the Ripsaw but I've forgotten the length.


----------



## scottr (Jun 15, 2022)

j123 said:


> Do you know the length of the blade? I bought a bunch of blades when I first bought the Ripsaw but I've forgotten the length.



Yes , they are 90" long .


----------



## Weogo (Dec 23, 2022)

Hi Folks, 

I have a Ripsaw, powered by an 044.
Cuts a good bit of wood for not too much fuel, and fairly fast.

Saw and powerhead weigh about 45#, can be carried in prety much anywhere.
I think this is it's forte, being able to cut a log or two where you can't get a WoodMizer to the log, or easily extract and transport a log to a mill.

I have very good results cutting Pine, Poplar and other softer woods.
It will cut wood like White Oak, but, as noted by J123, it doesn't take much to knock it off course - a nail or knot can bump the cut up or down and you are no longer getting a flat cut.
I too built an easy on/off weight for the side opposite the motor.

Blade tension can be an issue, as the lightweight frame can't pull the blade hard enough for optimal blade beam strength in hard woods. Gotta use a sharp blade and slower feed rate.

I'm pretty sure there was a larger version with bigger capacities that could run on rails at the sides of the log. Still pretty portable.

Thanks and good health, Weogo


----------

